# Best Place To Buy Plants



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

Just wondering where would be the best place to buy some plants.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

You can try Roger's in surrey. I think they still have buy 4 get one free (or something like that). You can check King Ed's and April's.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Aquarium West in Downtown Vancouver bring in lots of plants as well and one of the couple stores that bring in Tropica nursery plants. 

Rogers in Surrey/Delta is a good place. Their plants are well labeled. Great service. good selection of plants.

Or just the local hobbyist on the forums. Post what you are looking for and someone might have it.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Roger's in Delta/Surrey is the best place I have found. They get new plants in usually every week on Thurs. afternoons, or Fri. mornings. Good prices & selection - healthy plants too.


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

I went to PJ's pets in Richmond and they have a really NICE selection of plants - 3 for 10.00!


----------



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who posted! We will definitely check these stores out.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Members have good plants


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yep, perhaps babypiggy still has some for sale? she had a whole bunch of nice ones available check the classifieds


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

In Vancouver, I would go with April and Aquariums West with Fraser Aquarium sometimes. 

IMO unless you know your plants, I would be careful with plants at King Ed. I'd estimate about 25% of the plants they sell are marginal and would eventually just rot in your tanks


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

keep an eye out for CRS fan's plant packages, you'll get high quality plants, lots of variety, some even rare for cheaper than just a couple plants at a LFS. Don't request the packages be split up just for one plant type, he's a generous guy as it is, and with the amount of plants he's got, its a real pain to have multiple pick ups for every batch.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

member Edge has amazing and unusual high quality plants; also April's Aquarium has a good selection.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

if you dont know what a plant is at a pet or fish store dont buy it if it keeps its shape out of the water
if it keeps its shape its probably a marginal plant and will eventually rot away
the best plants to buy would be from other forum members they would be the most well adjusted and healthy


----------

